# Beer for dogs



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

And no, I don't mean cheap beer. Some guy just came up with beer formulated especially for our four-legged friends.

I'm sure he'll end up making a mint.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070122/ap_on_fe_st/doggie_beer&printer=1

:googly:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Dang... that crap costs more than my beer!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Remember when I posted how I thought getting thrown into prison for adultery was one of the dumbest thing I ever heard of ? Well, might as well add one more inanity to the list... 

It's bad enough that most dogs are realtively dumb, but to go gettin' 'em drunk too? Sheesh!


----------

